# fishing accident ouch!!



## Ryan_Todd

this happened to my buddy this weekend. i don't think it felt very good. lets hear some bad hooking stories.
[siteimg]1866[/siteimg]

[siteimg]1865[/siteimg]


----------



## bratlabs

Holy crap, that had to hurt good. I snagged my sister in the ear when we were kids, the old man paddled me good for that one. I kept telling him it wasnt on purpose but he didnt believe me. :wink:


----------



## njsimonson

Two things that make that hooking bad:

1) The point and barb of the hook did not come out, nor does it look like they could be pushed out, the surface so that it could be cut and removed.

2) Finger cuts are the worse, they bleed about as bad as a cut to the head and tend to hurt more than other areas of the body. Yikes!

I'm sure he made the fishing wall of fame at the local ER...unless you did some field surgery!.

I once snagged my cousin in the ear too, with a daredevil. I said "DON'T RUN - we'll just walk it in and your folks can get it out." So what does the stupid SOB do? Starts bawling and begins running. I pushed the casting button, but soon felt all the line go out of my Zebco 202 and heard a *PING* as the line reached the end, stretched and snapped. At about the same time I heard a "WAAAAAH!!!" from the other side of the lake cabin.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Ouch!!!!!!!

Chalk me up for another ear story as a kid.


----------



## greenheadhunter

thats nothin i had a trouble hook from a zara spook, you know them big ones. in my head all you could see is the eye hook to it. i had to go to the hospital and i was in surgery for 3 hrs and in the hospital for 2 days. to top it offi did it to my self. it hurt bad!!


----------



## tmonster

My brother smoked me in the head with a musky jerkbait this summer. Just about knocked me out but luckily he can't hook anything. Took a jointed rapala in similar fashion to the picture above when i was little. Unfortunately it was also hooked to that green outdoor carpet stuff on a dock, but it went all the way through.


----------



## Chris Schulz

I too got snagged in the head by my buddy when I was a little kid. had the hook in my head the whole way home! Man that was a long paddle boat ride back. The worst thing was that Ipulled it out right as we were about home. Needless to say I made my buddy do the paddeling the rest of the day


----------



## Danimal

Two years ago I was visiting a friend (Vince) in Boca Raton, FL and he took me fishing in one of the canals that helps to drain the 'glades. He told me it would be fun to catch peacock bass.... Well, half way through the day and having only gotten 4 hours of sleep the night before, I decided to change lures again. While tying the BRAND NEW RAPALA lure on, my hand slipped on the wet mono.....

I am right handed and the lure bounced off of the left side of my right hand,....the treble hook didn't bounce. It buried well past the barb into my finger. BUT the hook wasn't at the right size to allow me to push it through and cut off the barb to allow withdrawing the hook.

I had to sit on the boat for the next 2 hours as we fished (well at least the 3 other guys) back to the boat ramp. I don't have the dexterity with my left hand to use the pliers and pull out the hook while pushing it away from the barb.

Vinces's wife talks me into going to the clinic to have it removed, meanwhile Vince tells me that the clinic will use HIS pliers to pull it out.... HE knows this from experience... NOT feeling really good about this whole clinc thing, but not liking the "Dan Lure Hand" thing either.

Fortunately, the clinic was closed AND there was an art supply store next door. FYI... brand new exacto knives do make great scaples after being sterilized. So with Vince's kids watching and Mrs. Vince helping, I had to make a deep but narrow incision and remove the hook. The insision was just big enought to allow the barb to slide out. This hurt less than pulling on the hook hook with the pliers.

Oh by the way, never did catch any peacock bass that trip. Last fall, Vince and I caught about 35 peacocks in about 5 hours in another canal in Boca.


----------



## Grouse Hunter

Ouch that would hurt ive been hooked before but not that bad!


----------



## Draker16

my dad hooked himeslf in the finger like that when he was trying to get a walley off his hot n tot.


----------



## duckduck...goose!

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
that must a hurt


----------



## Ron Gilmore

10 years ago we where fishing on Devils Lake, my buddy had caught a 7 lb pike and was removing the treble hook from the fish when he noticed another line coming out of the hole. The fish had another hook in its mouth. He was trying to get that one out first. The fish had taken another guys bait on a tip up. The guy must have finally seen the flag up and set the hook while Steve was working on the fish. The sudden hard set drove both hooks into his hand and pulled him down toward the hole.

The other fisherman did not want to believe that he had Steve hooked in our house about 150 ft away, but finally stopped pulling. We did have to take him in to get the hooks removed. The one attached to the tip up was pulled into the bone on his index finger requiring surgery!


----------



## njsimonson

Ron - GET OUT! That's insane! Watch those flags out there people!


----------



## Norm70

I broke a pair of glasses try to yank a buzz bait out of the weeds this summer on lighting lake by turtle lake this summer. Snapped outta there and hit a lens and broke it.

When i was about 15 or 16 i put 2 of the 3 hooks on a treble hook in my back while trying to cast. It actually did not hurt or bleed really at all. Don't know why.


----------



## Ranger_Compact

The only time I've ever been hooked was in our campsite at Lake Kabetogama. I was digging kindling out of the woodpile, and some jackass decided to leave his fishing line with a hook on the end in the woodpile, for my hand to find. All I got caught in the end of my finger was the little prick of the hook, but it was dark out, and it hurt real bad, so I couldn't even look at it. I screamed, and my dad came running, thinking "great, no hospitals", when he got there, he just plucked it out, and I was still crying. Guess that shows how girls react different than boys, I wouldn't even look at the hook in my finger, while most boys would be trying to rip it out themselves!


----------

